# Michigan bully shows



## BIG DAWG (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey I was wondering if anyone could please tell me where and when in Michigan the next bully show would be.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

BIG DAWG said:


> Hey I was wondering if anyone could please tell me where and when in Michigan the next bully show would be.


None anytime soon

Check the *Events *on the ABKC site and Ms Chavez's site *Bully Shows

*


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank's but have there ever been in west michigan?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't think there have been very many.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

youll get alot of UKC dog shows in west michigan and youll see a good share of ukc style apbt there being that the ukc is in kalamazoo. but i have never seen a bully show in the area. i live in sturgis and i am originally from kalamazoo


----------



## pibbleadvocate! (Aug 29, 2012)

I am asking the same question! I own three american pit bull terriers, and need help finding some shows in Michigan!


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

pibbleadvocate! said:


> I am asking the same question! I own three american pit bull terriers, and need help finding some shows in Michigan!


there is a ukc show in october i think in centerville at the fairgrounds


----------

